# Launch Of Sikh Philosophy Live Gurbani Radio



## Neutral Singh

Important Annoucement

Dear Members,

We need your help. Just have a look at the navigation bar towards the top... SPN has now its own Live 24/7 Radio broadcast facility !!

I am in the process of implementing a Live Radio for listening to Gurbani while surfing SPN or any other channels according to the taste or mood of the person. For now there are two gurbani channels including one for a Live 24/7 Gurbani Kirtan from Sri Darbar Sahib ji, Amritsar... but unfortunately both of them are down for the time being... 

However, I would humbly like to request the members to share the addressess... 

e.g. http://kirtan.gurfateh.net:6000/listen.pls 

...of your favorite channels which you might be listening to through your Windows Media Player. I would love to add them to our Live Radio Channels as well to enhance your experience... Please also share the addressess of your other favorite radio channels, they would be added to our list of channels too... 

There are two Alternative Rock channels installed for now... which are dedicated to western music... they seem to be working fine... you can enjoy those channels right now !!

Looking for a positive resposnse from members...

Enjoy !!!


----------



## Arvind

That is so wonderful!!! 

Looking forward to functional keertan channels giving more range of shabads and raagis.

That is a great start for the day. Thanks Neutral Singh ji


----------



## etinder

few radio statios worth checking

amritbani.com
dashmeshdarbar.com
www.proudtobesikh.com   (have 4 radio stations plus a grt jukebox)
sikhnetradio
kohinoorradio at http://www.punjab2000.co.uk/VAISAKHIRADIO.html
another link http://www.live365.com/stations/151082


----------



## Neutral Singh

There is gr8 announcement !!

Live Gurbani Kirtan from Amritsar is now on SPN... Just have a look at the link above in the navigation bar... Gurbani Live from Amrtisar i am listening to it right now... Please note that the transmission is from 5am to 5pm Indian Time and 12am to 12pm GMT. Please note that sometimes connection cannot be made because there is no signal from Shri Harmandir Sahib which is our source. Also note this is only an audio transmission and does not include video.
Enjoy !!


----------

